# Moving to England



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Hai all, I am relocating to London in sepetember first week. This forum is highly informative and helpful. Thanks everybody. 
Have some used items for sale.  Mainly my small car Chevrolet Aveo 2006 ( see photo in my home page HARI ONLINE - HARI_CHINGAPURAM HOME PAGE ) and 20" LCD TV, Satellite receiver. If any one interested please email me : [email protected]. Thanks again,


----------



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

Is this a move thru your company? I suppose it is not temporary, since you are trying to sell all your stuff.... 

BTW the KErala pics on your website are awesome!! Those elephants walking on the road... and the lush greenery.

A friend had told me that is one of the top 5 most desirable Indian destinations to visit. Kerala, Sikkim and neighbouring Bhutan and COlombo (sri Lanka).

Best of luck with your move;


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

YaGatDatRite said:


> Is this a move thru your company? I suppose it is not temporary, since you are trying to sell all your stuff....
> 
> BTW the KErala pics on your website are awesome!! Those elephants walking on the road... and the lush greenery.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Welcome to Kerala 
I am moving permenantly. Wife working there ..travelling on dependent visa.. will have to find a job later.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

YaGatDatRite said:


> Is this a move thru your company? I suppose it is not temporary, since you are trying to sell all your stuff....
> 
> BTW the KErala pics on your website are awesome!! Those elephants walking on the road... and the lush greenery.
> 
> ...


Loved the website as well!!! Good luck with your move and job search!


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Loved the website as well!!! Good luck with your move and job search!


Thanks Maz.
Cheers


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck with your move, Hari and welcome to Blighty!!

Remember to pack some warm clothing, it's been cold and wet here all week and looks likely to last for a while!

Enjoy London but don't forget you have beautiful countryside to explore too - let me know when you arrive and I'll give you some tips. I'm in the UK for the forseeable future with flits to my home in Spain so contact me whenever you want.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hopefully, Hari will be staying outside London. I've lived in London for 6 years and whilst it is a very vibrant city, it can be very depressing as well. Can't remember the last time I watched the news when they were not talking about another teenage murder or yobbish behaviour!

And yes, it has been raining for a good while now! And here was I thinking that it was summer!! Looks like winter will come early this year, AGAIN!!!! You will be able to find plenty of winter clothes though cause most shops have already started displaying their winter collection!!

Enjoy your time in England. I'm sure that you will soon adapt to the British weather! There is always loads to do and see!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I remember my mother telling me stories about London during the 50's.....she was born in Hackney. My Nan told me some good stories about the Kray Twins....thats another story for another thread... LOL

England doesn't have summers, we have 2 good days then followed by a month of rain! LOL No wonder I miss Dubai weather.....*sigh*


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I remember my mother telling me stories about London during the 50's.....she was born in Hackney. My Nan told me some good stories about the Kray Twins....thats another story for another thread... LOL
> 
> England doesn't have summers, we have 2 good days then followed by a month of rain! LOL No wonder I miss Dubai weather.....*sigh*


You are quite right. The last time we had some 'summer' weather was back in 2006. Since then, it has been raining constantly and there seems to be no end to all the flooding! We did have a few days of glorious sunshine though about 2-3 weeks ago but that's all gone now!! I doubt that there will be anymore sunshine until next year!!!


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Hai..Thank you. I had a tour in Lincoln, York etc few years ago, but that was in Summer. This time I will be staying in Harrow, at least for 3 months. I know it is becoming colder there, but it is my cricket craze behind this move.
I am searching for rain coats and sweaters in Dubai but failed to findout any .
 If there is no sunshine how they play cricket there?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

hari said:


> If there is no sunshine how they play cricket there?



In the rain!! 

Shops have already started displaying their winter collections, so you should be able to find plenty of sweaters and jumpers when you get to the UK. I tend to buy all my winter clothes in spring when they sell them for considerably cheaper. Make sure that you invest in a really warm coat and a strong brolly - you'll need your brolly almost everyday and the wind tends to make short work of the cheap ones!!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> I remember my mother telling me stories about London during the 50's.....she was born in Hackney. My Nan told me some good stories about the Kray Twins....thats another story for another thread... LOL


I was brought up in Hackney, although it was very different in the 60´s/70´s - we lived in Stamford Hill. Rather different to where we are living now - what a change London borough of Hackney to the Province of Buenos Aires.

Michelle


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Maz25 said:


> You are quite right. The last time we had some 'summer' weather was back in 2006.


I remember the wonderful summer of 2006 - straight after this we came to Argentina and haven't seen a proper winter since.

Michelle


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

MichelleAlison said:


> I was brought up in Hackney, although it was very different in the 60´s/70´s - we lived in Stamford Hill. Rather different to where we are living now - what a change London borough of Hackney to the Province of Buenos Aires.
> 
> Michelle


I remember Stamford Hill as I used to drive through there to reach Stoke Newington. 

As for winters, this is my first UK winter since 2003..........I must have been REALLY bad in my previous life, I honestly thought when I initially emigrated to Spain that I'd never be subjected to the awful weather again!! LOL


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> I remember Stamford Hill as I used to drive through there to reach Stoke Newington.
> 
> As for winters, this is my first UK winter since 2003..........I must have been REALLY bad in my previous life, I honestly thought when I initially emigrated to Spain that I'd never be subjected to the awful weather again!! LOL


What are you doing in the UK?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm from the UK originally. Just taking time out to visit family and friends before I decide where my next adventure will be!!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> I'm from the UK originally. Just taking time out to visit family and friends before I decide where my next adventure will be!!


My son is in London at the moment, just for six weeks, and he can't believe the miserable weather. At least when he comes back here, spring will have began, although if you had seen the weather today, you would have thought it was summer and not winter. Not a cloud in the sky, sun shining high and everybody walking along the coast. I wish I had a video camera to record it. Ahhhhhhhhhh

It just makes you feel happy

What part of the UK are you from? I am from London.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm from Bedfordshire originally but have lived all over the south east, East Anglia before moving to Spain in 2003. I still own a property there and shall be returning to sunny Espana (and hoping the 3rd earthquake hasn't damaged my villa!!) for a long break next month! 

I'm soooooo envious of you right now!!! LOL Enjoy the sunshine and spare a thought for ikkle me in her fleecy jim jams freezing her bits off!!


----------

